# Lens selection questions.



## JustUs7 (Feb 11, 2020)

I have an EOS RP and two lenses. The RF 35 mm 1.8 and the RF 24 - 240 mm. 

Going to Disney World this spring and doing the usual park stuff (and wanting really good fireworks pictures). Then road tripping to the Canadian Rockies and Pacific NW this summer. 

Should I keep the 35 glued to the camera and switch out to the zoom as needed? Or keep the zoom glued to the camera and switch out the 35 as needed?

Pretend weight isn’t a consideration (Having hiked the the last mile and a half of the bright angel trail with a five year old on my shoulders, I think I’ll be okay)


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 11, 2020)

Keep the 24-240 on it most of the time.


----------



## JustUs7 (Feb 11, 2020)

Bennymiata said:


> Keep the 24-240 on it most of the time.



Saving the 35 for low light, no flash dark rides, maybe fireworks (or no?) and wildflower macro stuff on hikes? Anything else?


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 12, 2020)

Bring both lenses and switch when you want to.

For me, I'd use the RF 35 f/1.8 more at Disney. Use the 24-240 when you need the focal length, but Disney is so "busy" and crowded that I prefer have a shallower DOF. Plus you will be going inside/outside and outside/inside so much that it's nice to have a faster lens to control noise. I'd also bring a flash if you have one, and a tripod for the fireworks. Fireworks are bright, so the 24-240 would be the chose for that.

For the trip out west, the 24-240 will be used more.


----------

